# Venice



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

Me and my dad are wanting to go to Venice soon and go out and fish rigs for tuna. Anyone know any captains over there that you recommended? Also wondering if anyone knows if any of the captains talk on this forum. Thank for all the help.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Most of the popular ones are on here. I like Damon McKnight. He runs super strike. Great guy and runs a good outfit.

I have never fished with Eddie burger but he crushes fish.

Both post on here.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*We went with Eddie Burger's crew. Mike Pitman was the Captain. Here is our report.*


*http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f38/team-tuna-town-must-watch-video-119137/*


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cdkSVFiOew&feature=youtu.be*


----------



## mpaulk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

Go with Eddie or some of his boys, Mike or Lee. We have been with them 4 trips and have caught good tuna every time.


----------



## cheshirekev (Nov 3, 2010)

+1 for Eddie Burger.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

i highly suggest Scott Sullivan of Mexican Gulf Fishing Company. great guy and has a hell of a boat. 39' seavee.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Which captains will run my boat for a day or two if I bring it over?

We can certainly do it solo, but the updated local
Knowledge re: where fih are holding is a huge time saver and productivity enhancer.


----------



## Jw39 (Jan 25, 2012)

Mike ellis if u are gonna charter. 

There is a guy on hull truth Luna sea II scott that will run your boat for you. He is a captain and a lot of people use him to captain there boat. If r going between and April highly recommend having someone run your boat or charter. Fog is horrendous some days.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

What about May? is fog an issue?


----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

It's not often foggy in may but the first half of may can get socked in on occasion


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

I want to go there bad


----------

